# Problème avec présentation dans Mail



## Num's (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Il existe 2 types de visualisation dans mail 5.3. Une classique et une "autre" qui n'a pas de nom et qui celle par défaut si la classique n'est pas sélectionnée. (mail->préférences->présentation->utiliser la présentation classique)

Si l'on sélectionne la version classique, dans "modifier attributs" on peu ajouter / déplacer les colonnes à son gré. C'est une présentation disons horizontale avec une preview du message sur la partie basse de l'écran.

Si l'on choisi "l'autre" type de visuel, la présentation est alors disons verticale avec le preview du message sur la droite de l'écran.

Ma question porte sur "l'autre" qui m'apparait comme plus moderne:
Dans le dossier "envoyés", le nom du destinataire de mon mail apparait correctement sur la première ligne; il est alors facile de classer par destinataires. Si je déplace ce mail envoyé dans une boite aux lettres créée par moi (par thème), ce mail y apparait mais c'est mon nom, celui de l'expéditeur, qui apparait alors en 1ère ligne.
Dans ce cas, pas pratique du tout à l'usage. La modification des attributs n'est dans ce type de présentation pas possible.

J'espère avoir été clair et compte sur vous pour me dire si c'est modifiable (erreur de manip de ma part) ou si c'est manifestement un bug dans 5.3

Merci encore.


----------



## Larme (20 Novembre 2012)

Pour moi c'est normal...
Dans une boîte aux lettres, c'est toujours l'expéditeur qui est mis en avant.


----------



## ID_ (20 Novembre 2012)

Pourquoi illustrer ça avec un lien vers une image de boîtes à lettres où c'est évidemment le *destinataire* qui est affiché ??? [Edit : désolée, je vois que c'est des liens publicitaires qui se mettent n'importe où et apparaissent quand on n'est pas connecté, reste que la réponse n'est pas logique : une boîte d'envoi est _aussi_ une boîte à lettres, et une boîte d'archivage devrait admettre les deux affichages &#8211; expéditeur et destinataire]

Pour la question de Num's : ça ressemble plutôt à un défaut de conception qu'à un bug
(Je ne me suis toujours pas remise de l'abandon forcé d'Eudora à partir de Lion ; sur Eudora il y a une colonne "Qui", qui selon que le message est envoyé ou reçu affiche le destinataire ou l'expéditeur, les messages envoyés étant en italiques. Je ne sais pas si d'autres logiciels le font aussi, mais Mail ne le fait fondamentalement pas, malheureusement)


----------



## Yvon Céré (18 Février 2021)

Num's a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Il existe 2 types de visualisation dans mail 5.3. Une classique et une "autre" qui n'a pas de nom et qui celle par défaut si la classique n'est pas sélectionnée. (mail->préférences->présentation->utiliser la présentation classique)
> 
> ...


Bonjour
Dans macOS Bug Mail, préférence, présentation la case utiliser la présentation classique n'existe pas.
comment restaurer la présentation originale modifiée par erreur avec un clic je ne sais où

Merci


----------



## Yvon Céré (18 Février 2021)

Yvon Céré a dit:


> Bonjour
> Dans macOS Bug Mail, préférence, présentation la case utiliser la présentation classique n'existe pas.
> comment restaurer la présentation originale modifiée par erreur avec un clic je ne sais où
> 
> Merci


Je suis parvenu à résoudre une partie de mon problème. Mais ce que j'ai écrit auparavant demeure . probablement que cette option "présentation originale" n'existe plus. Par contre durant le processus de rétablissement de la présentation, j'ai perdu des courriels dans certains dossiers mais pas dans la majorité des dossiers, seulement dans 20% à peu près. Alors c'est un mystère. Pourquoi seulement dans certains dossiers? Aucune idée. Merci de m'avoir permis de commenter.


----------

